# wheels for bmw e90



## fabiano (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi,

looking for new wheels (18 or 19) for my bmw e90 320d (black) but I can`t find any decent ;-( some recommendations for me?

-fab


----------



## Nuzzy-B (Mar 26, 2010)

Vertini make nice alloys check these out on the link below.

http://www.elementmotorsport.com/proddetail.asp?prod=fairladye90

http://www.elementmotorsport.com/proddetail.asp?prod=3serieshen3

I like the vertini fairlady ones are nice and the vertini hennessey ones too.


----------



## fabiano (Aug 19, 2007)

very nice but shipping from the USA is damn expensive ;-(


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

style 225 if going for 19"s 

or MV3s if going for 18"s


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

As above or Alufelgen CS7's  which are available in the staggered M Sport set up


----------



## Nuzzy-B (Mar 26, 2010)

fabiano said:


> very nice but shipping from the USA is damn expensive ;-(


They doo sell them in the uk, here's the links below.

http://wheelsworldwide.co.uk/wheels/vertini

http://www.wheels.uk.com/acatalog/alloy-wheels-vertini.html

http://www.midlandwheels.com/Shop/C-186-Hennessey.html

The only reason I gave the usa site is so you can see how they look, the 20" Fairladys are under 700 quid so I'm guessing the 19" will be less.

If you have a look on fleabay you should find some Vertini alloys.


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Nuzzy-B said:


> Vertini make nice alloys check these out on the link below.
> 
> http://www.elementmotorsport.com/proddetail.asp?prod=fairladye90
> 
> I like the vertini fairlady ones are nice and the vertini hennessey ones too.


I think a little bit of sick just came into my mouth.......


----------



## bert1e (Apr 28, 2010)

The 225M's have cracking problems and BMW have stopped supplying them on cars. I have an e46 and was thinking of upgrading so have been looking at E90's. If you do a search of BMW forums for wheel cracking your find loads of posts


----------



## Griff.. (Dec 18, 2010)

www.bmautosport.co.uk


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

Hard to beat BBS wheels on BMW's


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

fabiano said:


> Hi,
> 
> looking for new wheels (18 or 19) for my bmw e90 320d (black) but I can`t find any decent ;-( some recommendations for me?
> 
> -fab


If you are in uK, I wouldnt go 19's especially with runflats. BMW have stopped selling 19's due to cracking issues, probably caused a lot by potholes and under inflated RF's.

Beep, beep :driver:


----------



## fabiano (Aug 19, 2007)

thanks guys!
decided for 19's without runflat... m220 (e9x m3 wheels):


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Griff.. said:


> www.bmautosport.co.uk


Just got mine from there, Mark is brill and always recommended. Photos in wheel section.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

fabiano said:


> thanks guys!
> decided for 19's without runflat... m220 (e9x m3 wheels):


Just noticed same as mine I think.


----------

